

Reddit’s troubles mount as chief engineer Bethanye Blount quits - allenleein
http://thetrigger.io/share/trends/55a4aad768195c5464a6fcd8

======
buserror
I refuse to click on any pages that proposes me a 'survey' on my first visit.
Clickbait.

~~~
meesterdude
FWIW, it didn't do that to me. (though I sympathize with the sentiment)

